
Japanese sell site, Cash, launched in August sells for US$80M - mongeone
http://www.smh.com.au/business/world-business/the-36yearold-who-made-80m-in-three-months-with-online-flea-market-20171204-gzyqgg.html
======
mankash666
From what I've read, the Japanese aren't big on startups. This article
suggests a change brewing?

